# Bad Fuel Dilivery Symptoms...



## SlidingRPS13 (May 4, 2005)

Symptoms:
It started out that while I was driving the car would occasionally hesitate to accel. it would very rarely do this, then it got worse and i would have to pull the fuse for the fuel pump just so i could start my car (that was the only way to start it at one point) Then one day driving home for work it seemed that fuel all together stopped going to the engine and my car died in the middle of an intersection. Since then it never started again, and its been sitting on the side of my house the last month, and i miss my baby dearly.

Tried Solutions:
-New fuel filter
-New fuel pump
-Injector cleaner added to fuel
-New EGR valve

My car still wont start, does anyone know what the problem could be?
Its an 89' 240sx fastback, KA24E engine completly stock car. I need something to drive while im waiting for the new motor, any advise will be much appriciated, and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Bad injectors? Bad Fuel rail? Umm ECU problems.... I dunno couldnt tell you for sure.

Does the car turn over but just not start?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SlidingRPS13 said:


> Symptoms:
> It started out that while I was driving the car would occasionally hesitate to accel. it would very rarely do this, then it got worse and i would have to pull the fuse for the fuel pump just so i could start my car (that was the only way to start it at one point) Then one day driving home for work it seemed that fuel all together stopped going to the engine and my car died in the middle of an intersection. Since then it never started again, and its been sitting on the side of my house the last month, and i miss my baby dearly.
> 
> Tried Solutions:
> ...


You're going to need to pull the ECU and run full diagnostics. Post the results, then we'll go from there.


----------



## SlidingRPS13 (May 4, 2005)

It will occasionally turn over, assuming the batt. is charged, all the injectors were replace when i bought the car last summer, the fuel rail seems rock solid to me, so im guessing ecu probs is the only other reason. Does anyone know of a place in Houston area or a product that will check the computer for me? and thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SlidingRPS13 (May 4, 2005)

89' 240's are OBD-0 right?


----------

